# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Lediana Kapaj

## Adem Berisha

LIBRI NË TREG, TË ARDHURAT FËMIJËVE JETIMË 
                                     NË SHQIPËRI DHE KOSOVË

*HUMANIZMI I SHPIRTIT POETIK NË VEPËR*

Si një fllad i lehtë pranvere vije njoftimi se doli nga shtypi dhe tashmë ndodhet në rrjetin e shitjes në Shqipëri libri *“DALLGË DASHURIE”* nga autorja dhe poetja e talentuar në mërgim, *z Lediana Kapaj,* (e njohur këtu në forum edhe si *DI ANA*)në botim të shtëpisë botuese “JONALDA”  me redaktor z  Zylyftar Plaku. 
Lediana e do shumë poezinë dhe botën e saj. Ajo ka vendosur t’i shkruaj dashurisë, ndjenjës, dhimbjes, lumturisë, të cilat aq bukur i sjell edhe me këtë botim të parë. 
Duke qenë se ajo vet ka përjetuar dhimbje, mungesë dashurie në fëmijërinë e hershme të saj, ndonëse qe prej njëzet vitesh jeton dhe vepron në mërgim, përkatësisht Francë ku gjeti mikpritjen shumë dashamirëse dhe mundësinë për t’u arsimuar e bërë Eksperte dhe përkthyese në Gjykatën e Lart franceze, gjegjësisht Gjykatën e Apelit, me fanatizëm ruajti gjuhen e saj amtare dhe dashurinë ndaj vendlindjes, Tiranës e gjithë Shqipërisë, veçmas ndaj fëmijëve jetimë atje.
Është mjaft impresionues fakti se zemërbardha e humanistja e nderuar *z Lediana ka vendosur që nga vepra e saj të mos kenë asnjë përfitim material* *por gjithë të ardhurat që do të grumbullohen nga shitja e librit, të iu shpërndahen jetimoreve, përkatësisht fëmijëve jetim në atdheun e saj, Shqipëri.* 
Libri së shpejti do të ribotohet dhe i tërë tirazhi i ribotimit do të dal në shitje në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë ndërsa të ardhurat nga shitja e tij poashtu do të dhurohen për fëmijët jetimë e varfanjakë të Republikës së Kosovës, *veçmas për jetimët bij/bija të dëshmorëve dhe te të rënëve në luftën çlirimtare të Republikës së Kosovës.*
Konsideroj dhe besoj se lexuesit e nderuar nuk do të ngurrojnë qe të blejnë këtë libër të mrekullueshëm për të shijuar artin të cilin z Lediana na e ofron në të, por njëkohësisht edhe për të treguar solidaritetin e tyre me shtresën më të brishtë të popullit, fëmijët jetimë e të varfër në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## gjakushi

*POETE ! PRANO URATËN TIME !



U bëre poete! Dy libra binjakë...!
Kanë hapur flatrat e ngjiten lartësisë !
Edhe ti - me këtë pamje në mendime,
- për shumëçka si zjarr e flakë !
Ke krijuar emblemë , je bërë rrjedhë
ashtu si janë përjetësisht ujëvarat .
Jehona e vargut - oshtin si predhë
në arenën e artit i bleron garat!

Dalin yje ndizen, krijojne lirikë e ndjesi.
Ti strukesh e thua : Unë jam tokësore !
Po! U bëre Diell që shpërndan rrezepoezi !
I kemi ne ! Plotësojmë ndjesitë jetësore !
Për aq ma të pasur ! Jemi ma të lumtur!
Se mundi juaj , dhe rrudhat, përdëllimet ,
për vargjet e lirikës, ty të kanë shkundur,
për aq - ne, na kanë shtuar gëzimet !


Dua të të them me këte rast përurimi :
- U bëre Yll që rrezaton me lirikë !
Nëse s'kam të të jap çaste frymëzimi
prano uratën time, për krijim pa pikë !
Të të shtohen veprat , pa fund të jenë!
Edhe ty të të shtohet guximi e bukuria !
Të bëhesh Dielli ynë që e bleron dhenë
të na ndizen shpresat nga vargjet e ndjesia...!*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Besoja

I uroj suksese Ledianës dhe punë të mbarë për të tjera botime!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## martini1984

> LIBRI NË TREG, TË ARDHURAT FËMIJËVE JETIMË 
>                                      NË SHQIPËRI DHE KOSOVË
> 
> *HUMANIZMI I SHPIRTIT POETIK NË VEPËR*
> 
> Si një fllad i lehtë pranvere vije njoftimi se doli nga shtypi dhe tashmë ndodhet në rrjetin e shitjes në Shqipëri libri *“DALLGË DASHURIE”* nga autorja dhe poetja e talentuar në mërgim, *z Lediana Kapaj,* (e njohur këtu në forum edhe si *DI ANA*)në botim të shtëpisë botuese “JONALDA”  me redaktor z  Zylyftar Plaku. 
> Lediana e do shumë poezinë dhe botën e saj. Ajo ka vendosur t’i shkruaj dashurisë, ndjenjës, dhimbjes, lumturisë, të cilat aq bukur i sjell edhe me këtë botim të parë. 
> Duke qenë se ajo vet ka përjetuar dhimbje, mungesë dashurie në fëmijërinë e hershme të saj, ndonëse qe prej njëzet vitesh jeton dhe vepron në mërgim, përkatësisht Francë ku gjeti mikpritjen shumë dashamirëse dhe mundësinë për t’u arsimuar e bërë Eksperte dhe përkthyese në Gjykatën e Lart franceze, gjegjësisht Gjykatën e Apelit, me fanatizëm ruajti gjuhen e saj amtare dhe dashurinë ndaj vendlindjes, Tiranës e gjithë Shqipërisë, veçmas ndaj fëmijëve jetimë atje.
> Është mjaft impresionues fakti se zemërbardha e humanistja e nderuar *z Lediana ka vendosur që nga vepra e saj të mos kenë asnjë përfitim material* *por gjithë të ardhurat që do të grumbullohen nga shitja e librit, të iu shpërndahen jetimoreve, përkatësisht fëmijëve jetim në atdheun e saj, Shqipëri.* 
> ...


E kam kerkuar tek rruga Elbasanit,tek Pallati i Kultures,tek rruga e Kavajes dhe nuk e gjeta.Ndoshta neglizhence nga ana ime,se si quhej.
E blej me shume deshire,nuk e di ketu kemi mundesi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DI_ANA

*Pershendetje miku im i nderuar zoti Adem Berisha!*

 Ju falenderoj me gjithe forcen e zemres per kete prezantim kaq te bukur qe i keni bere librit tim te pare... Ndihem e rrethuar nga dashuria dhe respekti juaj aq humanitar. 
Shpresoj qe mos tu zhgenjej kurre dhe ju falenderoj per besimin qe me keni dhene si edhe keshillat tuaja. Keni qene dhe jeni nje mik me vlera shume te medha per mua.
Ju perqafoj me respekt dhe dashuri.

Si bija juaj... 

Lediana Kapaj

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DI_ANA

> *POETE ! PRANO URATËN TIME !
> 
> 
> 
> U bëre poete! Dy libra binjakë...!
> Kanë hapur flatrat e ngjiten lartësisë !
> Edhe ti - me këtë pamje në mendime,
> - për shumëçka si zjarr e flakë !
> Ke krijuar emblemë , je bërë rrjedhë
> ...



I nderuari miku dhe poeti Gjakush Tana! Ju falenderoj nga zemra per uraten tuaj... 
Shume flm per kete poezi edhe pse libri im i dyte eshte akoma i pabotuar...
Shume e bukur dhe do ta mbaj kujtim nga ju.
Ju falenderoj per vleresimet qe me keni bere qe ne fillimet e mia te shkrimit te poezise, per keshillat, dhe per fjalet miqesore! 
Ju uroj suksese pafund ne krijimtari dhe ne jeten tuaj!


Nderime

L.K

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DI_ANA

> I uroj suksese Ledianës dhe punë të mbarë për të tjera botime!


Shume flm miku im! Te pershendes me shume respekt!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DI_ANA

> E kam kerkuar tek rruga Elbasanit,tek Pallati i Kultures,tek rruga e Kavajes dhe nuk e gjeta.Ndoshta neglizhence nga ana ime,se si quhej.
> E blej me shume deshire,nuk e di ketu kemi mundesi.


Te pershendes miku im!

Libri para dy_ tre  ditesh eshte cuar tek pika e shperndarjes ne Tirane. Me siguri duhen ca dite derisa te jete neper librari.
Shume flm prej teje per vleresimin dhe respektin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## e panjohura

*DI  ANA!
Nje pershendetje te ngroht nga une,dhe te uroj krijimtari te pandalur!Lutem qe te shkruash per Lumturin, e nderuar!*

----------


## mondishall

*Vazhdofshin dallget e dashurise lediane neper vargje e libra. Urime e suksese ne vazhdimesi, autores. Shpirti fisnik i Ledit vazhdon te na befasoje, me humanizmin me te ndjeshem njerezor. Pershendetje nga Mondi.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Urime Diana...Suksese të më tejshme.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DI_ANA

> *DI  ANA!
> Nje pershendetje te ngroht nga une,dhe te uroj krijimtari te pandalur!Lutem qe te shkruash per Lumturin, e nderuar!*


Shume flm e dashur! Do ta kem parasysh keshillen tende!
Te perqafoj!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Vazhdofshin dallget e dashurise lediane neper vargje e libra. Urime e suksese ne vazhdimesi, autores. Shpirti fisnik i Ledit vazhdon te na befasoje, me humanizmin me te ndjeshem njerezor. Pershendetje nga Mondi.*


I dashur miku dhe poeti Edmond Shallvari!

 Kam mesuar shume nga ju dhe ndihem krenare qe ju kam mik. 
Jam inspiruar si fillim nga shume poete te forumit dhe jam munduar qe te ecja sadopak ne hapat e tyre! Nje nga ata jeni edhe ju miku im!
 Flm per keshillat e vlefshme dhe besimin qe keni patur te une! 
Ju uroj dashuri,lumturi dhe suksese pafund!

Perqafime miqesore

Lediana Kapaj

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Urime Diana...Suksese të më tejshme.*


Ju falenderoj nga zemra miku im!
Flm per kurajon qe me keni dhene, vleresimet si edhe keshillat tuaja!

Me shume respekt

L.K

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Erlebnisse

Shume urime DI_ANA e suksese te metejshme... me sa me shume vepra e me sa me shume frymezim me tere kete dashuri qe trasmeton - ne nje fare menyre - tek cdokush qe lexon dicka nga ato qe shkruan ti.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DI_ANA

Shume flm e dashur....Te pershendes!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Çaushi

*Shume e nderuara Mikja jone Diana!*

*Te uroi per librin e botuar , qofte ky vetem hapi i pare drejt botimeve tjera ...
uroj te mos ndalet penda jote kurr , paq fat e drite drejt botimeve te reja .
Ti me shkrimet tuja , u bere Mikja jone e pa ndashme , i dhe vlera te medha letersise ...
i dhe vlera njerzores , i dhe emer artit shqiptar , emer qe do lexohet neper breza , te lumte .

GEZUAR E URIME ...
RRUGE TE MBARE NE BOTIME TE REJA ...

Çaushi!*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dar_di

*Shume e nderuar poete dhe humaniste Lediana Kapaj, pranoni pergezimet e mia me te sinqerta per librin tauaj te pare! Qe tani ndjehem i impresionuar duke paramenduar permbajtjen e ketij libri, duke ditur mjeshrine, pasionin e zellin e madh qe i jepni krijimtarise letrare. Do te vrapoj se shpejti qe ta kem ne dore kete liber. Gjithashtu me la pershtypje fakti qe te gjitha te ardhurat e ketij libri do t`u dedikohen femijeve jetim, me çka deshmoni humanizmin tuaj! Ju lumte Lediana! 

Ju uroj sukses ne punen tuaj qe beni e njekohesisht edhe ne krijimtarine letrare! Jeni e mrekullueshme! Vazhdojme te presim me dashamiresi krijimet tuaja!

Me respekt Dar_di.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## pranvera bica

Ledi Di! Vetem njerezit si ju mund te marrin ndermarje te tilla!Juve  u ka skalitur Zoti miresine   ne shpirt...ate ua ka daltuar ne fytyren tuaj aq te bukur...Ju poete  e nderuar ,ne te gjithe poezine tuaj,(qe une kam lexuar cdo rrjesht tuajin)  reflektoni humanizem, jeni frymezim per njeriun e thjeshte dhe e di cfare... dhuroni shume dashuri...Nje gje te tille e ben vetem nje njeri qe ka ne shpirt vetem pranvere!E personifikoni stinen Ledi!Nuk di a do e sillni ne Korce?Do bej cmos qe te gjithe nxeneset e mija ta marrin!
Urime dhe rruge te mbare librit tuaj te pare te pasuar nga shume te tjere!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E dashur Dianë,
Kur e kthej kohën në retrospektivë, e kur i rikujtoj të gjitha ato komente dhe propozimet e mija ndaj shkrimeve të Juaja cilësore, propozimet e sinçerta, vlerësimet reale...atëherë kam qenë plotësisht i sigurt, se shumë shpejt do të vijë dita - dita shumë e lumtur për Ju dhe për lexuesit tuaj - pra dita e botimit të vëllimit të parë me poezitë nga ana e Juaj...

E nderuar Ledianë, urime nga zemra për botimin e librit, ky është vetëm fillimi i sukseve të Juaja, pas tij, jam i sigurt se do të radhiten edhe shumë libra të tjerë...
Respekte nga ana ime!*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

